# Icelandic: gætti þar mest áhrifa



## Alxmrphi

Hæ,

Ég er að lesa þetta - um íslensku í Ameríku. Hvernig mynduð þið útleggja sögnina *gæta* í eftirfarandi málsgreininni?


> Þúsundir Íslendinga fluttust búferlum til Ameríku, einkum Kanada, á seinni hluta 19. aldar, einkum í kjölfar eldgoss í Öskju 1875 og hallæra sem urðu 1880-90. Tímabilið 1855-1914 fluttust 15-20 þúsund Íslendingar til Ameríku og settust þar að, flestir frá Norður- og Austurlandi, enda *gætti* þar mest áhrifa Öskjugossins og þar ollu hafísar mestum usla.


Ég skil merkinguna - enginn vafi leikur á því en samt get ég ekki skilið hvers vegna allar þýðingarnar sem ég fann innihaldi ekki eitthvað sem væri viðeigandi í þessu tilfelli.
Merkingin væri nánast hin sama ef sett væri í staðinn sögnin *hafa*, er það ekki? Uhmm, mér er það til efs núna.

Veitaekki 

Alex.


----------



## Gavril

Alxmrphi said:


> Hæ,
> 
> Ég er að lesa þetta - um íslensku í Ameríku. Hvernig mynduð þið útleggja sögnina *gæta* í eftirfarandi málsgreininni?
> 
> Ég skil merkinguna - enginn vafi leikur á því en samt get ég ekki skilið hvers vegna allar þýðingarnar sem ég fann innihaldi ekki eitthvað sem væri viðeigandi í þessu tilfelli.
> Merkingin væri nánast hin sama ef sett væri í staðinn sögnin *hafa*, er það ekki? Uhmm, mér er það til efs núna.
> 
> Veitaekki
> 
> Alex.



Mér virðist að sögnin "gæta" er nokkuð svipað og "skoða"/"sjá" í þessu samhengi. _gæta_ veldur eignarfallinu (_áhrifa_). Svona,

"Gætti þar mest áhrifa" = "Mátti sjá mest áhrif (Öskjugossins) í Norður og Austurlandi."

Vonandi hef ég rétt skilið spurningu þín.


----------



## Tazzler

"were affected most by the Öskjugos"?


----------



## Gavril

Tazzler said:


> "were affected most by the Öskjugos"?



Ég held að þessi bygging með sögninni _gæta_ sé sú sem nefnd er hérna: _einhvers gætir _"something is perceptible".


----------



## sindridah

Finnst þetta mjög svo skrýtið orðaval, þetta þýðir eiginlega það sama og vera eiginlega "öruggur" eða eitthvað svoleiðis í óeiginlegri merkingu. Til dæmis,
"Sindri fór í ríkið og keypti áfengi fyrir 100 þúsund kall fyrir þjóðhátíð"

"Sindri gætti þess að vera ekki áfengislaus á þjóðhátíð"

Svo er þetta "nautla" líka að passa eitthvað... g2g ... lol hope this makes sense!;D


----------



## Alxmrphi

Sindri said:
			
		

> Finnst þetta mjög svo skrýtið orðaval


 Hélt að ég væri að missa eitthvað einfalt hér. Gott að vita að það er ekki svo eðlilegt orðafar.


			
				Sindri said:
			
		

> þetta þýðir eiginlega það sama og vera eiginlega "öruggur" eða eitthvað svoleiðis í óeiginlegri merkingu


Já, það _meikar séns_. Gæti ég umorðað það svona: "_enda voru öruglega mest áhrif (höfð) þar_" eða eitthvað? Ég er að umorða það mjög lauslega.


			
				Gavril said:
			
		

> Mér virðist að sögnin "gæta" er nokkuð svipað og "skoða"/"sjá" í þessu samhengi.


Já, einmitt. Þetta skilst vel út af samhenginu en ég var að velta fyrir mér hvers vegna það væri bara ekkert sem gæti túlkað þetta í orðabókunum en Sindri er nú búinn að segja okkur að sér finnist skrítið orðaval svo það er leyst mál I guess . 

Og takk Tazzler fyrir framlagið þitt


----------



## Gavril

Alxmrphi said:


> Já, einmitt. Þetta skilst vel út af samhenginu  en ég var að velta fyrir mér hvers vegna það væri bara ekkert sem gæti  túlkað þetta í orðabókunum



Ég skil enn ekki  -- meinar þú að þú fannst enga viðeigandi skilgreiningu fyrir "gæta" í orðabókunum? Ég held að skilgreiningin sem ég tengdi á (sjáðu #4) passi í þessu samhengi. Tulkun Sindra er þó auðvitað (a.m.k.) jafnrétt.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Gavril said:


> Ég skil enn ekki  -- meinar þú að þú fannst enga viðeigandi skilgreiningu fyrir "gæta" í orðabókunum? Ég held að skilgreiningin sem ég tengdi á passi í þessu samhengi. Tulkun Sindra er þó auðvitað (a.m.k.) jafnrétt.



Did you edit your post? When I replied there was a completely different message from you (with no link) so I didn't see that post when you responded earlier.
I feel stupid about not spotting that. It is an impersonal usage but the syntax of the sentence threw me because of V2 and the fact that it's always been an awkward verb for me. Yes, the mismatch on the grammatical number (_gætti_ - 3ps | _áhrif _- 3pp) points directly to* frumlagsígildi* (and therefore that usage - which I discounted earlier). Usually when you have impersonal verb structures they don't match in reverse order, so here the genitive object and the impersonal verb just look like an inverted active order and that inverted order is forced by _enda_, so it sort of 'hides' it if you will. This is the only verb I know of that can be impersonal and also have a genitive subject so I think this might have thrown me. Anyway, enough excuses for now .

Fresh pair of eyes is sometimes all that is needed.


----------



## Tazzler

Do passive sentences count? e.g. "þín verður saknað."


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Áhrifa gætti = Áhrifa varð vart

Þetta kemur væntanlega af sögninni _að gá_ sem þýðir náttúrulega að athuga. Þannig að þegar maður segir "Gáðu hvar þú gengur", "Gættu þín!" eða "Gættu að þér!" er maður að byðja viðkomandi að athuga hvað hann er að gera svo hann lendi ekki í háska. _Að gæta barna_ þýðir einnig að hafa auga með þeim, þannig að þetta hefur allt með sjónskyn að gera.


----------

